# What age do you all have your colts gelded......?



## Meandtheboys (4 April 2009)

I have a very well natured colt coming up to 10 months old( late June foal)....do I have him gelded before or after the summer?


----------



## magicgirl (4 April 2009)

I try to have mine done in the spring as soon as they have dropped both.  Their behavouir can go downhill so quickly.


----------



## sybil (4 April 2009)

I go for after they have both dropped when I know that I can get them turned out.


----------



## Fleur100 (5 April 2009)

Most of ours get done at 2 years but we have done them at 3 months or 1 year. I prefer getting them done around now... in fact we are having 9 done on Monday.


----------



## caro618 (5 April 2009)

I usually wait until they are nearly a year old, so in the spring before the flies start or even in the autumn of their yearling year after the flies have gone depending on the colts behaviour. My vets thank me for this as they much prefer to do the job when the colt is a bit taller!


----------



## sallyellis (5 April 2009)

I have just had my boy done and he will be 2 on the 16th the vet was expecting complications as he was so well matured if I had known that I would have had him done earlier...


----------



## ShellCoburn (6 April 2009)

We had one done last year and one done this year - both at 3 months old.......... their nuggets had dropped and it was time to do them.

We generally like to do them fairly early if we can.  If we have one that is a bit later developing, we will wait til 12 - 18 months.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (6 April 2009)

My colt is 9 months old and I had originally planned to have him gelded this autumn coming. However, he mounted his mother as I walked her past him in the field yesterday. He was making all the right noises and had all his equipment out (if you know what I mean!) 
I don't know who was more shocked me or her!!
Suffice to say he has been booked in for this Thursday for the deed to be done.


----------



## Toast (7 April 2009)

Mine is 8 months and im still waiting on his left bollock! I wish it'd hurry up, though he doesnt have a clue what his bits are for yet, he can be quite colty in the stable but then out of it, we revert back to baby behaviour. I hope it drops soon, coz my yard owner wont let me turn him out properly ti he's gelded! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## Foxfolly (7 April 2009)

Ours was a late May foal in 08 and he was done last week.

He was getting very colty and had started rearing, both fuzzy plums were there and he managed to catch OH in the face with his hoof when rearing and playing silly buggers resulting in me putting him (OH) back together with steri-strips.....so we had the last laugh, last wednesday!!


----------



## Gingernags (8 April 2009)

You may want to get your vet to have a "rummage" anyway.  If its not down by now, it won't come down - is what I was told.

My 9 month old was done 2 months ago after mounting his pony nanny, naughty boy!  And though you could only see one, the other was there, he just apparently "tucked it up behind the other one!"

So he was fine to do as a standing sedation, it was just a bit fiddly...  If you are getting it done now, make it very soon.  Vet said we are fine as the flies around at the moment aren't the nuisance ones, its blue bottles and green bottles that are apparently the problem!


----------

